
Show HN: Now live, what BTC should have been - elmcrest
https://nimiq.com
======
celticninja
So it is a premined coin that you need to buy in some overly complicated
manner and it solves the same problems as other cryptocurrencies. I fail to
see the point.

------
marcelobparra
I really want to like this, because browser-based stuff is great, and their UX
seems great in every aspect, but I fail to see the point also.

